# White Man Murders  Black Teen For Playing Rap Music



## Iwander (Jul 8, 2019)

https://www.bet.com/news/national/2...ld-elijah-al-amins-throat-because-his-ra.html


----------



## SoniT (Jul 8, 2019)

That's pure evil.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 8, 2019)

That white man was homesick for jail.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 9, 2019)

They are trying to stretch  “I felt threatened” defense beyond the limit.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 12, 2019)

My God.  What in the entire  ?     

Poor child.


----------

